# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο του Αιγίου [Historic photos of Aegion]

## Nicholas Peppas

A nice postcard from *Aegion*!  On the back I have written 1931 but I do not believe it. This picture must be at east 12 years earlier...

Enjoy. And if Aris (_ellinis_) can identify the ship on the left that would be great!

Aegion 1931.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

πραγματικα πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια, την εποχη της ακμης του λιμανιου, σε ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## Ellinis

Φορτηγά είναι και τα 3. Πρέπει να φορτώνανε με τη βοήθεια από τις μπάριζες (barges) που φαίνονται στη φωτο. Ξέρουμε τι προϊόντα έφευγαν απο το Αίγιο;

----------


## scoufgian

> Φορτηγά είναι και τα 3. Πρέπει να φορτώνανε με τη βοήθεια από τις μπάριζες (barges) που φαίνονται στη φωτο. Ξέρουμε τι προϊόντα έφευγαν απο το Αίγιο;


χαρτοποιια και σταφιδα

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> χαρτοποιια και σταφιδα


Den htan h xartopoieia Ladopoulou sto Aegio?

N

----------


## scoufgian

> Den htan h xartopoieia Ladopoulou sto Aegio?
> 
> N


η χαρτοποιια ηταν γνωστη σαν χαρτοποιια Αιγιου,τωρα δεν θυμαμαι ποιος την ειχε.Παντως οι εγκαταστασεις της παραμενουν μεχρι σημερα και μερος τους εχει αξιοποιηθει και χρησιμοποιειται απο τα δημοσια ΙΕΚ Αιγιου....Δεν ξερω αν βοηθησα..........

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> η χαρτοποιια ηταν γνωστη σαν χαρτοποιια Αιγιου,τωρα δεν θυμαμαι ποιος την ειχε.Παντως οι εγκαταστασεις της παραμενουν μεχρι σημερα και μερος τους εχει αξιοποιηθει και χρησιμοποιειται απο τα δημοσια ΙΕΚ Αιγιου....Δεν ξερω αν βοηθησα..........


Exeis dikio. http://www.books.gr/ViewShopProduct.aspx?Id=2879768
Euxaristw

----------


## scoufgian

> Exeis dikio. http://www.books.gr/ViewShopProduct.aspx?Id=2879768
> Euxaristw


κι εσυ να σαι καλα που μας εφερες τοσα χρονια πισω.........Γιαννης

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The photograph is from the second volume of Leonidas Kouvaris'  _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ (_New Illustrated Geography and Atlas of Greece_, Syropouloi bros and Koumandareas, publishers, Panepistimiou 44, Athens). It shows _Aegion_ in 1962. i sthe ship a freighter?
Aegion 1962.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Είναι πράγματι φορτηγό, και φαίνεται σύγχρονο για την εποχή της φωτογραφίας.

----------


## moutsokwstas

λογω σταφιδας κι οχι μονο, η περιοχη του αιγιου αλλα κι απεναντι, ειχαν σημαντικη εμπορικη κινηση τα παλια χρονια.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

One more photograph of *Aegion* from the _Tourist Guide of Greece_, Athens 1962
Aegion.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> One more photograph of *Aegion* from the _Tourist Guide of Greece_, Athens 1962
> Aegion.jpg


 τραβηγμενη απο την Παναγια την Τρυπητη

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> χαρτοποιια και σταφιδα


A 1933 ad of the _Xartopoiia tou Aigiou_ from a program ... of the Greek National Theater!  Surprisingly enough the drawing is similar to the photos above!

Aigion 1933.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> A nice postcard from *Aegion*!  On the back I have written 1931 but I do not believe it. This picture must be at east 12 years earlier...  Enjoy. And if Aris (_ellinis_) can identify the ship on the left that would be great!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28645



*Αιγιο* γυρω στα 1922. Απο το ιστορικο φωτογραφικο υλικο Πετρου Πουλιδου (1905−1967)  στο αρχειο  της ΕΡΤ

Aigio 1922.jpgAigion 1922b.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Αιγιο_ στις δεκαετιας του 1900 και 1950

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)


Aigion 1900s.JPG

Aigion 1950s.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία πολύ σημαντική φωτογραφία από το _Αίγιο_ του _1974_.

Βρισκόμαστε στο χρονικό διάστημα που ο _Θεόδωρος Αγγελόπουλος_ γύριζε στην πόλη σκηνές από την ταινία του _"Ο θίασος"_ (για εμένα αλλά και για πολλούς η σπουδαιότερη ταινία του Ελληνικού κινηματογράφου), και βλέπουμε σκηνή από τα γυρίσματα με το καίκι Άγιος Σπυρίδων. Στο φόντο, διακρίνεται δεμένη στην προβλήτα η παντόφλα _ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ_ (δεν εμφανιζόταν βέβαια στα πλάνα της ταινίας).

ERETRIA_Thiasos-Aigio.jpg
_Πηγή : oinoxeneia.gr_

----------

